# NY's Day Polar Dip!



## Ruby Rose (Jan 3, 2021)

I am sure all of you have heard of the NY Polar Dip. On NY's day here, we experienced a balmy day of -7 and all three of our ducks ran out of their abode and jumped  together into their swimming pool for their NY Polar Dip! This is the first time in a while that they have come out as we were in the -20s and -30sC.


----------

